# brushless sensor wire?



## kra2y (May 31, 2008)

i was wondering what the blue wire in a brushless sensor cable is for because a novak 13.5 motor i just got is missing that wire. Its cut right at the motor.


----------



## Butch (Jun 7, 2004)

If you bought the motor used the prev. owner cut the wire because he did not want a thermo problem.
Butch


----------



## kra2y (May 31, 2008)

how does cutting the blue wire prevent a thermal problem. Im trying to figure out if im going to keep the motor, whats it do with and without that wire?


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

kra2y said:


> how does cutting the blue wire prevent a thermal problem. Im trying to figure out if im going to keep the motor, whats it do with and without that wire?


alot of people cut the blue wire so that it wont turn off when overheating called thermal. i prefer not to.. i like the precaution ;-) some people feel they can over-gear and go a bit faster.. hehe.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=163099

you can read some in here.

most i know dont cut it... but remove it from the plug so it can be put in later.

i say keep it in  unless you know you are gear'd righ and your not running in 110 degree temps


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

kra2y said:


> how does cutting the blue wire prevent a thermal problem. Im trying to figure out if im going to keep the motor, whats it do with and without that wire?


Cutting doesn't prevent the thermal problem (in the motor), it prevents the speed control from _detecting_ the thermal (in the motor) problem because the blue wire is the connection to the thermal sensor in the motor. If the blue wire is cut, the speed control can't tell if the motor is overheating.

Also consider that only the Novak speed control has the feature to monitor the motor temperature via the blue sensor lead. If you are running an LRP or a Tekin, you have no motor temperature sensing anyway, even if the blue wire was intact.


----------



## kra2y (May 31, 2008)

thanks , i got it now.


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

ta_man said:


> Cutting doesn't prevent the thermal problem (in the motor), it prevents the speed control from _detecting_ the thermal (in the motor) problem because the blue wire is the connection to the thermal sensor in the motor. If the blue wire is cut, the speed control can't tell if the motor is overheating.
> 
> Also consider that only the Novak speed control has the feature to monitor the motor temperature via the blue sensor lead. If you are running an LRP or a Tekin, you have no motor temperature sensing anyway, even if the blue wire was intact.


thats what i meant.. LOL good one TA_MAN


----------

